# Where do you wear your pouch (front or back)



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of wearing a tool belt. Never really go the feel of it to be honest. When I do wear it I like to wear it at the front sometimes the side.

Not sure how peopel could work with it on the back side though.


----------



## Trimpro (Feb 23, 2013)

Dead On bags on both sides, with Diamond Back hammer holster retrofit on right side. Never liked handle of hammer bouncing off back of my knee.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> We don't call them pouches, we call them bags, like big boys do
> 
> I don't even like saying the word "pouch" it sounds sissified.


Men talking about their bags, now that *is* manly. :laughing:

https://www.google.com/search?q=bag...P09gSU3YD4Cw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1120&bih=599


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Occi 7 bag pro framers with leather strongholds, bags at the sides, hammer in the back.


Trimmers instead of framers and that is my roll. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Occi 7 bag pro framers with leather strongholds, bags at the sides, hammer in the back.


Exactly my setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> Men talking about their bags, now that *is* manly. :laughing:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bag...P09gSU3YD4Cw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1120&bih=599


Its Still better then men talking about their pouch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like a bag on each side and a bag in back:whistling front bottom is the sack:laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

At my sides, hammer in the back


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I keep my bags at my sides more towards my back.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have bags on either side, but the hammer holder had to come to the side as well. Took a spill last winter and landed on it, so no more loop on my lower spine thank you


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Diamondbacks on the sides with hammer in the sleeve..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brian Peters said:


> Diamondbacks on the sides with hammer in the sleeve..
> 
> View attachment 92190


Looks like you worse those through the war.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I still wear the single bag I bought in high school. Only has two pouches. Hammer is on the right. I tried a big old rig with suspenders and the hammer in the back, but it was annoying carrying all that abd the hammer smacks the back of your legs.


----------



## trowlan1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> We don't call them pouches, we call them bags, like big boys do
> 
> I don't even like saying the word "pouch" it sounds sissified.


"It's a satchel.....There were Skittles in there!"


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Occidental 7 bag framers here too, with stronghold suspenders.

Two pouches, one on each side(screws/nails and chalk on right, tools and tape on left). Hammer in the back and snip holster on the left front.


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

I wear McRose Leathers pro framers towards the back/ sides and hammer on the back


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

trowlan1 said:


> "It's a satchel.....There were Skittles in there!"


A satchel is nothing more then a Man purse


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Framing: Occi, sides, hammer back.

Trim etc: I set up a table like a surgeon. Everything laid out......too much crap to carry around and too much to damage with 46 tools hanging off me.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I wear my bags on the sides, hammer in rear next to my tape holder.

No oxys though. I wear the cheap 30$ lowes awp special. Its just enough to hold everything i need


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

oxy 7 bags or oxy trimmers

bags on the sides
hammer over my right buttock :laughing:


----------

